# Alum Creek



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anybody been fishing alum from the bank or by boat and whats biting thinking of tryin to fish was just wondering if its worth trying

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

They gotta eat, always worth tring imo regardles of report lake or spillway. south of c-bus alum is running high so assuming they are realeasing a good amount if water...


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Found a few eyes and several nice crappie...1 14" crappie! My pb

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

lakes getting low less room to hide


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

were you getting crappie from shore? If so, at what depth?


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

No eyes tonight a few crappie tho. 10-16 fow...in or near creek channels. Kinda tough to keep boat under control where I wanted to fish for eyes...little windy. Should have fished from shore 2nite

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Very tuff day yesterday. Water temp was 49-50. One 18" eye and one lm bass. Trolled crankbaits most of day, tried minnows on bobbers when i found bait balls but no bites! Even trolling slower im still having a hard time getting the fall bite.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Texican - Saugeyefisher said it best - You just have to get out - Its good to check reports but as my dad always said why read reports when you can be making the reports. Often times if you wait to hear whats being caught you have already missed the bite.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Alum is definitely not a place to fish if you want quantity in the fall. The shallower lakes are going to produce at a higher rate from what has been reported in years past. I believe the one to the east is healthier than any other lake in the area. 
As for Alum, the bite will always be slow... however, I have always done well if I find a fish.. I go right back to that same location and normally pick up another, if not more. Finding A fish, helps me there. BUT the amount of fish is not always the same as other lakes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Alum def has some #` s ive seen them 1st hand. Maybe not like the other two shallower lakes but there in there. Lol hopefully they strt growing soon. Have a friend that has produced good fish fishing bright cranks in 6-12 fow near rocks at alum the last few weeks... ALOT more water to cover at alum as well.

Ying you been doing any good?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I tried for a couple of hours only got a few bites got one small eye on a joshy moon glow its tough rite now fellas thats for sure good luck to all you guys 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have tried a couple spots by my house. Nothing exciting to show for it. This is what I can tell you from years past: In the last 10 years I can count the number of double limits myself and a fishing friend have had at alum on one hand this time of year. Other places, there have been 30 + fish days. I have never seen that at alum. Sounds like your buddy is the one who should be posting about alum! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea man thats tough. And he isnt killing them by any means but has found a pattern that has pulled more then a few keepers. How bout before ten yers ago? Was it better then? Ive been fishing for saugeye in general forabout 15 yrs. And chaseing them HARD for 3/4 yrs mostly oct.-april. The only sucsess i have had on alum is spring/summer. And have never put together a good winter pattern(spend way more time elsewhere this time of year) on alum,except ocasionly in the spillway.but do for some reson remember alum being " the spot" in the late 90's early 2000's for cold water eyes..,. Just asking because from reading your reports you put in alot more some on alum then me, and i cant fish tonight soo,lol. And by no means disagreeing with you about chances being better this time of year elsewhere..


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah I am sitting at home as well. I know more people fished alum in years past. But from whatever reason, the shallower lakes have been more productive. Someone who has the stocking information can probably help or it could just be the word got out. 
I also think the year they dropped the water level really hurt the fishing. At any rate, I personally believe alum and Hoover are not close to some of the other lakes in this forum.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Yeah I am sitting at home as well. I know more people fished alum in years past. But from whatever reason, the shallower lakes have been more productive. Someone who has the stocking information can probably help or it could just be the word got out.
> I also think the year they dropped the water level really hurt the fishing. At any rate, I personally believe alum and Hoover are not close to some of the other lakes in this forum.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


As Derek said in another thread I don't think you can really compare Alum to other lakes (mainly Indian,Buckeye). Just not comparing apples to apples. Alum and Hoover are both similar, as are Buckeye and Indian. 

Years ago I spoke with the DNR about the stocking program, mainly what aspects dictated a good survival rate within the first year (or first months for that matter), the key was for those young Saugeye to find the young of the year shad, and fast. If they are unable to get on the Shad (or Shad and Emerald Shiners when it comes to Alum) they do not survive there first year. Perhaps at Indian/Buckeye the Shad are much easier to locate? 

Also should be noted that the DNR is currently experimenting with stocking fingerlings instead of fry to see if they can get a better survival rate. Sort of interesting, this year I caught two of the smallest Saugeye in my life, (roughly 3.5"), never, ever have seen Saugeye that small before. Perhaps that means the Fingerlings are surviving better?


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to go fish alum above the dam with my uncle in the mid 90s. There would be 15 guys up there with their limits of pig saugeye almost every time I went. I was just learning fishing with cranks so if I got 1 it was a good night for me. I don't know exactly what has changed since then. My guess is the muskie are eating everything in that lake. I still go up there quite often but more for memories of the past than the present!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

webby said:


> I used to go fish alum above the dam with my uncle in the mid 90s. There would be 15 guys up there with their limits of pig saugeye almost every time I went. I was just learning fishing with cranks so if I got 1 it was a good night for me. I don't know exactly what has changed since then. My guess is the muskie are eating everything in that lake. I still go up there quite often but more for memories of the past than the present!


For whatever reason the Mid-90's was the hay-day of Saugeye fishing for Central Ohio. I remember the river bite back then, Shoulder to shoulder below the Spillways, everyone slamming fish. I think 95-ish The bite was so hot below Griggs-Frisbee golf course (then the camp ground) channel 4 actually went down and did a story on it. Not sure what has changed since then but something has. Side note, does anyone recall Indian/Buckeye being hot back then? I never even heard of them until the early 2000's


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

There are no saugeyes in these lakes but just to help everyone out i will continue to waste my time looking for them for everyone. So please enjoy other fall winter activities until further notice that i have located the elusive saugeye in our wonderful central ohio lakes. Oops and rivers.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I heard the Hoover bite was on...(had too, for old times sake )


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

your right. I went to indian for the first time probably 5 years ago. Delaware dam used to be a nice saugeye spot also. Seems like its getting tougher and tougher every year to find these fish. I went out for the 1st time this fall and caught 2 nice quality saugeye and have been atleast 8 times since and only have 2 more to show for it. Almost depressing!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

When did it ever stop?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I have never fished indian or buckeye maybe i need to go try them out i cant seem to figure out alum when it comes to the eyes in late fall and winter in the spring early summer i may have to hit a few spots to find some eyes most of the time ill find them with crappie for some reason maybe one day ill figure them eyes out 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> For whatever reason the Mid-90's was the hay-day of Saugeye fishing for Central Ohio. I remember the river bite back then, Shoulder to shoulder below the Spillways, everyone slamming fish. I think 95-ish The bite was so hot below Griggs-Frisbee golf course (then the camp ground) channel 4 actually went down and did a story on it. Not sure what has changed since then but something has. Side note, does anyone recall Indian/Buckeye being hot back then? I never even heard of them until the early 2000's


Is dnr doing anything different? That'd be the first thing I'd check...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes big time different were stocking way more in the river now it is just a touch of little guys put in river. Plus now way more places being stocked with them so fewer to go around. Is interesting how stocking numbers are not posted like they were or if they are some where i cannot find.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Would it make more since to stock only a few bodies of water every year and rotate them that way you could have the opportunity to have more outstanding fishing memories rather than hit and miss and miss and miss!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes that makes sence to me by stocking more every outher year than a few every year 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Just and idea. I have good memories watching those fish being caught during that hayday. Doesn't seem like the stocking schedule{ whatever it is} seems to be working real well. Lets load a few of these lakes up. Cant really hurt anything can it? How many times Have you heard? Man you should have been here 20 years ago!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

first time I fished indian was spring 94. Lake was filthy with small 12 inch eyes for us that trip. By 98 we were whacking and stacking through the ice, on the shore and out of the boat trolling. and it was nothing to get 20-30 eyes if you hit it right on a spring evening. NOT so easy now but still worth fishing. 

But from what I have seen saugeye are rebounding very well in some places where there were next to none a few years ago. A few months ago I caught 18 dinks in a short time in a lake that had only given me a handful of eyes over a two year span. The think the future is in the water and just needs to grow up.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope you are right. Either way I will always be a chaser. Good luck on the waters


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> Is dnr doing anything different? That'd be the first thing I'd check...





fishslim said:


> Yes big time different were stocking way more in the river now it is just a touch of little guys put in river. Plus now way more places being stocked with them so fewer to go around. Is interesting how stocking numbers are not posted like they were or if they are some where i cannot find.


You can call the DNR directly and get the current stocking numbers as well as those going back for quite some time. However you can no longer find them online. Back about 4 or 5 years ago I called them about the numbers for Griggs/Oshay in the 90&#8217;s. They gave me 10 years worth of figures (going back to &#8217;94, probably could have gone back further but I didn&#8217;t want to push it, and yes, &#8216;94/&#8217;95/&#8217;96 Stocking numbers (For the River) where double what they were for the following 7 years (I think Oshay may have got a bumper crop in early 2000, but im not sure).

Among other things, I inquired as to why between 2004-2008 lakes like Indian/Hoover where getting literally 5x more Saugeye stocked per acre then Alum/Scioto/Buckeye; nobody could give me a straight answer. Although I did notice a pattern start to develop over the years, two of the 4 main Lakes (lets say Alum and Hoover) would get stocked with 5x the Saugeye they where supposed to get, then the following year they would get stocked with the regular numbers while Buckeye and Indian would get stocked with a 5x &#8220;Bumper Crop&#8221;. The stocking numbers for the River(s) meanwhile remained unchanged. Not sure if this is still the current practice or not, you&#8217;d have to call the DNR &#8211; or ask a (short)  young Saugeye Jedi on here, I believe he has access to the stocking figures.




webby said:


> Would it make more since to stock only a few bodies of water every year and rotate them that way you could have the opportunity to have more outstanding fishing memories rather than hit and miss and miss and miss!





Texican said:


> Yes that makes sence to me by stocking more every outher year than a few every year





webby said:


> Cant really hurt anything can it?


Such a stocking program would likely have negative consequences. As I said earlier the Survival rate of recently stocked &#8220;Young of the Year&#8221; Saugeye is soley based on them finding Shad, and finding Shad quick. If they are unable to find the Shad for any number or reasons (High water, Muddy Water, Poor Shad Spawn, Major Spring Shad Kill, etc) they will likely starve to death. 

So say you stock Indian with a bazillion Saugeye in 2014, and that year just happens to be a horrible year for Shad Reproduction. The lack of those young of the year shad will in-turn result in a high percentage of those Saugeye not being able to find food and likely starving to death. Then in 2015 you have a &#8220;by-year&#8221; and Indian doesn&#8217;t get stocked period, now you have two straight years with extremely low Saugeye recruitment. Bad news.



Big Joshy said:


> But from what I have seen saugeye are rebounding very well in some places where there were next to none a few years ago. A few months ago I caught 18 dinks in a short time in a lake that had only given me a handful of eyes over a two year span. The think the future is in the water and just needs to grow up.


While I won&#8217;t name names there are bodies of water that have certainly bounced back from the brink. Again, stocking isn&#8217;t an exact science, things often do not go as planned and a lot of the fish die within the first few months of being stocked. Then sometimes the stars align and you get 3 straight years of excellent numbers. The DNR is well aware of this and is currently stocking Fingerlings instead of fry (for some or all lakes), then studying there survival rates to see if they can make some beneficial changes to the stocking program.

And in case anyone is wondering how I know this stuff I used to work in Fisheries and still have a number of contacts in the Field.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> As Derek said in another thread I don't think you can really compare Alum to other lakes (mainly Indian,Buckeye). Just not comparing apples to apples. Alum and Hoover are both similar, as are Buckeye and Indian.
> 
> Years ago I spoke with the DNR about the stocking program, mainly what aspects dictated a good survival rate within the first year (or first months for that matter), the key was for those young Saugeye to find the young of the year shad, and fast. If they are unable to get on the Shad (or Shad and Emerald Shiners when it comes to Alum) they do not survive there first year. Perhaps at Indian/Buckeye the Shad are much easier to locate?
> 
> *Also should be noted that the DNR is currently experimenting with stocking fingerlings instead of fry to see if they can get a better survival rate. Sort of interesting, this year I caught two of the smallest Saugeye in my life, (roughly 3.5"), never, ever have seen Saugeye that small before. Perhaps that means the Fingerlings are surviving better?*


Correct. The state is currently using Hoover as a test lake for stocking fingerlings vs fry. There's a good article on Longbarble's site http://fishandtales.net/hoover.html. Scroll down to "Saugeye Stocking 2013".


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

May have been a dumb thought. You did say the stocking numbers are down from the 90s though so wouldn't it be close to the same numbers of saugeye being stocked if they did some kind of rotation. The saugeye didnt starve back then and neither did we!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

webby said:


> May have been a dumb thought. You did say the stocking numbers are down from the 90s though so wouldn't it be close to the same numbers of saugeye being stocked if they did some kind of rotation. The saugeye didnt starve back then and neither did we!


What has changed is access of information. There were no internet fishing reports back in the 90's like there is now......back then you had to know someone who was catching them, or you had to just get out there and try it. Nowadays all you have to do is start a thread asking if anyone is catching any eyes at alum.........no real looking for them anymore, more or less just depending on online reports........pathetic!!!!!!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Another thing that changed at Alum is stocking of muskies. When did that start? Bass fishing has also fallen there from what I have heard.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

*Fishing pressure?* Maybe at Alum...but what about Hoover?

*Muskies eating all the gamefish? *Muskie, walleye, and bass coexist just fine in the canadian shield lakes.

*10' drawdowns to do ramp maintenance?* Yep!

*Over-siltation from huge amounts of runoff? *Yep! Ever look at the bottom thru an aqua-view camera?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Net said:


> *Over-siltation from huge amounts of runoff? *Yep! Ever look at the bottom thru an aqua-view camera?


Meant to bring up this point in my earlier post but forgot. Nature is slowly taking back these Lakes/Reservoirs. What may have been a productive gravel flat in '95 may now be a lifeless muck patch. I forget the exact figure but by 2007 hadn't Delaware lost like 50% of it's storage capacity due to sedimentary deposits? Crazy....


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

As far as being pathetic clayton if asking a simple question if the fish are biting never asked for anybody spot i have my own spots that i fish and these other guys started talking about the stocking of the lakes that i thought was very interesting information alot of good information thanks for all the info that everybody has shared 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think we have all looked for reports. Just the nature of our society. 
Alum has proven to me over and over that the fishing is more difficult. But a lot closer. So I continue to fish it. If I lived by another lake I would have more insight and probably catch more fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Texican said:


> As far as being pathetic clayton if asking a simple question if the fish are biting never asked for anybody spot i have my own spots that i fish and these other guys started talking about the stocking of the lakes that i thought was very interesting information alot of good information thanks for all the info that everybody has shared
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


they are always biting its just a matter of where and how which most people do not want to say and understandably so. I agree with ying alum is closest and i believe if i knew indian or buckeye as well i would double or triple my catches.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes jray your probley rite about that i fish alum because its closest to get to im going to go try it again this morning to see if i can find some eyes or crappie so good luck to you guys ill post how i do later 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I didnt do any good got a few bites but thats about it hope everybody did better than i did 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Trolled for eyes from 430-9pm last night. Nothing till 8pm then got 4 small keepers in the last hour. Too bad family called us back home. :-(


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Going out today from 2-9 in boat. Good idea, or bad?


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

I thought about it myself but still haven't got work caught up from fishing erie last week. Haven't had boat at alum in at least 10 days. I wouldn't call it a bad idea...but I rarely do!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Never a bad idea to go fishing of you are prepared. I reading and writing this from work EGAD 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cool, i can handle the cold and i think my gear is ready. First year with a boat just needed to check if addiction for fishing was taking over my logical thinking or not. Thx


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to my world
Be safe and good luck! 
If you can report a water temp, that would be great!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Water 41. Sky black, snow white, i got the skunk!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Your not the only one in that boat!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Drove across Cheshire to go get some measurements on my boat decking for a winter project, saw someone trolling along the bridge north side. Snow was fallin pretty good. Props to anyone on the water in that lol. I'll be In the deer stand freezing until we get some ice! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw them pulling in and told them they got the iron man award for the night!


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah we both got skunked. Loved the snow tho. Good thing no bite or any longer and we wouldnt have got the boat up the ramp


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

saw somebody trolling cheshire riprap south side around 3:45 or so. dont know if that was you but i gave you a thumbs up for being out there.


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol thx. One more try friday then i think im going to wait for the ice and work on my bowling!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Are the coves freezing up yet?


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

No ice, no fish. Water temp 39


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been all over Alum with some success. I've had nothing worth bragging too much about.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Im going to go this afternoon to see of i can find any fish 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

you find any texican? I got a few eyes moving around fishing jerks near rocks thursday night after dinner. Went out last night and drew a fat zero. Thinkin about hitting it as the sun goes down tonight.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

No all i cought was a small eye about 10 mins after i got there and that was it went to two spots and called it quits going to try the marina tomorrow if i get a chance maybe get some crappie 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Fished the marina today and one crappie that was it saw a bunch of guys fishing the tournament they cought some crappie heard of some saugeye cought i got there about 2 til about 5 very slow fishing for me

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Texican, out of the 20 guys in the tourney, most only had 2-3 keeper crappies, I had 4 and lost at least 2 more half way up, several guys had there 5 fish crappie limit, most were taken before noon, the bite slowed down after that
I also got a fat rock bass, a small perch and saw another catch a big white bass ( 14-15") and at least 15-18 saugeyes were caught by the group today, winning fish was just over 18", most fish were just barely short... Tough day but enough fish being caught to keep everyone in the game.. a great time was had by all, Dave puts on a great show!! Be there next Sunday...

Salmonid


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like everybody had a good time ill try and get there earlier than i did today and maybe catch more than i did today dont know what all you have to do to enter the tournament or how much it cost maybe next sunday 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

check out icefishohio.com for details, cost is $15 a person, payout is 5 towards best 5 crappies, 5 for biggest saugeye and 5 goes back into door prizes and website upkeep. Dave gave away 2 $40 dollar rods, 2 spools of super mono, a bunch of spoons and some lure packs as door prizes, its a good time, Usually starts at 8, sign up at 7:30 

Salmonid


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I might have to get in on the crappie tourney think it might be a good time


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's some of the fish caught on Sunday. Salmonid, Tin Guppy, Curtis937 and myself all contributed to the mess.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep that's a good lookin mess of em right there I think I'll plan for the action this weekend coming up


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll be going to alum in the am anybody goin


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I mite try to go in the morning not sure yet but im going to try and thats some nice fish guys 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Not sure where but the neighbor and myself maybe the dog will probably try down by the marina I didn't really fish it all summer bc I fished with my boat all summer so i stayed up north mostly and ok most days 
Stupid question 
I started using vibes this summer and had some decent success as long as I was retrieving them at a moderate speed my question is has anybody had much luck with the lower lake level/ temps just curious thanks in advance


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

1 very small gill on a pimple and wax worm and a small 14" eye pimple with minnow from marina docks but others around seemed to have decent crappie action


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I fished this afternoon and only cought one nice crappie on a minnow and some gills on a forage minnow with wax worms very slow fishing did see a few small eyes cought and a few crappie 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Tex was u fishing there around noon


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea i got there about 11 im guessing yes i was there fishing

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm figuring I was on the docks across from you fishing with my neighbor 
That guy on the boat next to us was tearing them crappie up


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes i started fishing the on the last dock and then i moved to the dock where the gas pumps are i was wearing a brown sweater were you the guys with the crappie and saugeye and i did see that guy on the boat catching crappie 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I caught the small crappie when I first got there and the small eye just before we left the guy on the boat was fishing closest to us


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok you guys were at the end of the dock i was the one that was just down from you guys i was about half way down the dock you asked me if i was going to show you guys how do it 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Picked up a couple this eve from boat. Water 42deg and very clear for alum

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Thinking of heading up here this weekend, before another round of tests coops me back up in my studyhole...

I've only fished the spillway; if I'm targeting saugeye on the actual lake from shore, is the best location for a newbie one of the marinas?

I guess I'm asking for a location suggestion. Please PM if you're willing to share. I'm very tight-lipped about these sorts of things, btw


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Texican said:


> Ok you guys were at the end of the dock i was the one that was just down from you guys i was about half way down the dock you asked me if i was going to show you guys how do it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ok lol yea that was me that asked ya that we wasn't having much luck at that point and was kidding around 
The older guy is my neighbor he a retired and fishes about every other day of his life now 
Pretty good guy he is 
We'll text I should have come down and shook hands


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

gone-fishing said:


> Picked up a couple this eve from boat. Water 42deg and very clear for alum
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ohh boy does that make me want to get out there! Alum seemed a mud hole all spring and summer! I missed on the fall bite tearing my boat apart then deciding I wanted to hunt deer instead


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Ohh boy does that make me want to get out there! Alum seemed a mud hole all spring and summer! I missed on the fall bite tearing my boat apart then deciding I wanted to hunt deer instead


Man I'm with ya there I've got the floor out of mine and the dash is about to get yanked also then time to rewire and rebuild blah


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've ice fished the main lake a handful of times in the past, I live less than 5 min away fish lake by boat all summer. Anticipating cold temps an hopeful for good ice now that my evenings an weekends are free. Are the ponds that are located on the alum creek state park property open to ice fishing? Sorry to get off topic but thought the ? Would be better here than starting a thread. Thanks! 

I might fish the marina tom eve see if I can get a few crappie, then I'll be deer hunting fri-sun 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

What he said ^^^^???


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Well i didnt do much better brent mite have been better deer hunting too lol

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

It's all in fun tex it was just nice getting out for a change


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Your rite about that

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I assure you one thing I'm lookin forward to getting the boat back together and hitting it hard this spring I can't wait


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

You are so rite about that hope i do better than last year 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll be excited to get my boat done but my focus this year is going to be Muskie I think 
Most seem to hate them but I'm thinking after the spring rush I'm gonna start lookin for them monsters


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Any sign of ice around big run cove? Was thinking of going out tom night. Any updates will b great.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Im going to go up there tomorrow and see what it looks like if it open water or all locked up in the coves 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

The main lake is still wide open. Some ice in coves but certainly not safe to walk on.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Coves off of Africa are pretty well locked up even on south end.


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

At big run cove the ice is almost to the main body


----------

